# tool di configurazione tipo linuxconf

## maur8

Salve a tutti!

Esiste qualche tool di configurazione tipo linuxconf per gestire le configurazioni della rete? Ho un portatile e quando mi collego dall'università dovrei cambiare a mano l'indirizzo ip della scheda di rete, i dns e il gateway, quando sto a casa ho la rete a casa.

Qualche consiglio?

Grazie...

Maur8

----------

## bsolar

Non puoi usare dhcpcd?

----------

## maur8

No niente dhcpcd...

Cmq ho risolto: quickswitch è + o - quello che cercavo...

```
emerge quickswitch
```

e passa la paura   :Very Happy: 

Ciaooooo

----------

## contigab

hai provato con webmin?

siccome c'e' nel portage, basta:

emerge webmin

rc-update add webmin default

dopo puoi collegarti anche da una postazione remota scrivendo l'ip o il nome della macchina server e collegandoti alla porta 10000, ad esempio vai con il browser a visitare

http://localhost:10000

----------

